# Firefox not playing YouTube videos.



## kaz (Jul 5, 2014)

Firefox isn't playing YT videos


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic Thread V1: Life Support Edition*



kaz said:


> Firefox isn't playing YT videos



Something has happened with Firefox. I am unable to watch world cup


----------



## kaz (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic Thread V1: Life Support Edition*

I tried everything nothing works....


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic Thread V1: Life Support Edition*

^ you two. Open a new thread in a relevant section.


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2014)

now I know why YouTube was not working before I slept.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 5, 2014)

No gain still trying to figure out a way to fix this.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 5, 2014)

Is it only YouTube or all flash?
In the latest version of Firefox all plugins except Flash are click to play. May be due to some reason Flash has gone that way in your setup.

--------

Oh shi! Now I see that this is in Chit Chat - Bandwidth wastage section


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

youtube is working fine for me on firefox.


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Oh shi! Now I see that this is in Chit Chat - Bandwidth wastage section


No, it was in the Offtopic thread.

I moved the posts in a "new" thread.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 5, 2014)

kaz said:


> Firefox isn't playing YT videos






What error you get?Is it like video play and than stop???


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2014)

^ doesn't play at all.


----------



## sakthibruce (Jul 5, 2014)

Disable the adblock on youtube and try


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 5, 2014)

same problem with me, but actually, its adobe flash player which is creating havoc. 
i simply disabled it (it was creating never ending pop-ups of errors and asking to choose between "Close program" and " close program and search online for solutions" ) 
the problem occurs on many websites like dropbox. 

I have google chrome as backup  (it has flash built in so, vids work good.


----------



## kaz (Jul 5, 2014)

ankitj1611 said:


> What error you get?Is it like video play and than stop???



The screen stays black for as long as you leave the tab open...The circular dots in the middle keep on rotating 

- - - Updated - - -



mastercool8695 said:


> I have google chrome as backup  (it has flash built in so, vids work good.



IDM doesn't work with Chrome for YT videos...For watching videos Chrome does the job....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

kaz said:


> The screen stays black for as long as you leave the tab open...The circular dots in the middle keep on rotating
> 
> IDM doesn't work with Chrome for YT videos...For watching videos Chrome does the job....



still not solved?


----------



## kaz (Jul 5, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> still not solved?



naaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

kaz said:


> naaaaaaaaaaa



youtube works fine on my firefox. try a different version if possible.


----------



## kaz (Jul 5, 2014)

I have the latest stable build v30.0
What version you are using?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

version 29, stable.


----------



## kaz (Jul 5, 2014)

Installed v29....Still same problem 

Flash version is 14 here


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

kaz said:


> Installed v29....Still same problem
> 
> Flash version is 14 here



mine, 13.0.0.168


----------



## kaz (Jul 5, 2014)

Unable to find that


----------



## $hadow (Jul 5, 2014)

YouTube even not playing on android app as well.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

should i upload the set up file somewhere?


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 5, 2014)

Go into AddOns and check Flash is enabled. 

If it is not playing in Android too,  may be the problem is with your ISP.

Open a new Firefox profile and check there using _firefox -p_ command. (you could edit a copy of the shortcut used to launch Firefox.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 5, 2014)

Mine is 29.0.1 and youtube videos are playing fine. Let me update to the latest version and check.

Though I use Chrome as by default browser.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> YouTube even not playing on android app as well.



Youtube Android App working fine for me.

- - - Updated - - -

Update : Updated to 30.0 and YT videos are working fine.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 5, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Mine is 29.0.1 and youtube videos are playing fine. Let me update to the latest version and check.
> 
> Though I use Chrome as by default browser.
> 
> ...



Mine is continuously saying that network problem touch yo retry.


----------



## kaz (Jul 6, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> should i upload the set up file somewhere?


I don't think that will help


sling-shot said:


> Go into AddOns and check Flash is enabled.


Yes!!! It is


$hadow said:


> Mine is continuously saying that network problem touch yo retry.


No mine stucks at buffering...See this


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/E1q0W1S.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 6, 2014)

^^ that video plays fine on my pc with firefox.


----------



## ico (Jul 6, 2014)

Even I am face the same problem as *kaz*.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 6, 2014)

dont know, what exactly is wrong.but i dont face any such problems. and it is wired that you all face this problem with firefox only!


----------



## kaz (Jul 6, 2014)

Will wait for firefox new release...v29 and v30 doesn't help


----------



## ratul (Jul 6, 2014)

Works fine for me, FF30.0 and Flash 14, problem might be your ISP, mine was a culprit of this once last year, when for one full month, many of the youtube videos would refuse to play until a good proxy used..


----------



## ico (Jul 6, 2014)

YouTube works for me in HTML5 mode in Chromium.


----------



## kaz (Jul 6, 2014)

ratul said:


> Works fine for me, FF30.0 and Flash 14, problem might be your ISP, mine was a culprit of this once last year, when for one full month, many of the youtube videos would refuse to play until a good proxy used..



Thanks....Works now using a free VPN 

Can you tell me the proxy you have used? I tried some, but didn't work....


----------



## $hadow (Jul 6, 2014)

Nope not working.


----------



## kaz (Jul 6, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Nope not working.



Try TOP UK VPN | Premium UK VPN for FREE! on PC....Works


----------



## $hadow (Jul 6, 2014)

kaz said:


> Try TOP UK VPN | Premium UK VPN for FREE! on PC....Works


Thanks


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 6, 2014)

There is another VPN freevpnusa.com it's good


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 6, 2014)

youtube not working for me also in bsnl used chrome IE and firefox...........

- - - Updated - - -

ok wroking with chrome........


----------



## ratul (Jul 6, 2014)

kaz said:


> Thanks....Works now using a free VPN
> 
> Can you tell me the proxy you have used? I tried some, but didn't work....



Used to use VPN services, both cyberghost and hotspot shield elite used to work for me..


----------



## kaz (Jul 9, 2014)

Working without any VPN 

Even Google docs which was blocked, works now...


----------



## kml420 (Jul 16, 2014)

This is FUNNY


----------

